# Allure Sample Society October 2014 Spoilers and Discussion!



## sunimunni (Sep 10, 2014)

Did any of you ladies out there also see this mention of October's first spoiler! I hadn't seen anyone else mention it so I thought I should go ahead and start a thread for the October's box. We will be getting Bobbi Brown's Smokey Eye Mascara! What do y'all think? =)


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 11, 2014)

I like! I know everyone else hates getting mascara, but I don't have much, so I'm excited. 

Nice catch, BTW!


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 11, 2014)

sunimunni said:


> Did any of you ladies out there also see this mention of October's first spoiler! I hadn't seen anyone else mention it so I thought I should go ahead and start a thread for the October's box. We will be getting Bobbi Brown's Smokey Eye Mascara! What do y'all think? =)


I love Urban Decay Perversion Mascara; it will be interesting to see how they compare. Thanks for the spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm always happy to get mascara, thanks to subs I haven't bought a tube in over two years and still have a big stash of unopened samples to go. Also, if I hate it I don't feel remorse for tossing it.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 11, 2014)

Never thought I'd be as ambivalent about a spoiler of a deluxe sized high-end brand!  I don't like mascara samples in general (although I DO use them, don't get me wrong. :lol: ) but I haven't used Bobbi Brown products in ages, I don't like the brand. So this is like a one-two punch of yuck.

Oh well, hope the rest are better and I will give this one away!


----------



## sunimunni (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't care much for trying different mascaras... they are all black and most of them perform more or less the same. Ha. I stick to my favorites, Shu Uemura, Mary Kay, and Givenchy. =)

I was surprised that no one else had seen the mention of a spoiler since Allure had instagrammed it a day before I saw it. Haha.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 11, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I'm always happy to get mascara, thanks to subs I haven't bought a tube in over two years and still have a big stash of unopened samples to go. Also, if I hate it I don't feel remorse for tossing it.


I organized my stash last night.  I have enough mascara for at least two years.  My challenge is only opening one at a time, so I use it before it goes bad (i.e., before bacteria start to grow or whatever).

I did toss one mascara last night, though -- the stinky one from Ipsy a few months back.  Originally, I set it aside without opening it, but complained to Ipsy anyway when I started seeing discussion of it online (and got a replacement which was a BaB One Stick :angry: ).  Last night I found it, opened the tube, and sniffed.  Wow, that was bad.  I need to go through and toss some opened but old mascaras, now.

Maybe I'll be more receptive to the idea of a new mascara when I've done some more stash culling.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 12, 2014)

I have a lot of mascaras right now (and really don't need any more)... but my mom LOVES Bobbi Brown products so I'm totally giving this to her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 12, 2014)

Cosmetics companies need to expand their sample options. A blush or eyeshadow would be nice to get everyone once in awhile instead of mascaras and eyeliners, which we're seemingly bombarded with.

Bobbi Brown is a good brand. A bit boring to me, but I've never tried their mascaras. I'd like to give it a whirl.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 12, 2014)

evildrporkchop said:


> Cosmetics companies need to expand their sample options. A blush or eyeshadow would be nice to get everyone once in awhile instead of mascaras and eyeliners, which we're seemingly bombarded with.
> 
> Bobbi Brown is a good brand. A bit boring to me, but I've never tried their mascaras. I'd like to give it a whirl.


This, exactly! Mascara is mascara; I find very little difference among them all except the brush design and the price, and often the drugstore brands are better than something obscenely overpriced. As I switch out mascaras every three months or so, I refuse to pay a Lancome or Estee Lauder price tag, and usually stick to Cover Girl or the endless stream of mascaras I end up getting in boxes. It's actually not so much that I mind mascara in my subs, I mind that it's Johnny One-Note on the kazoo--basic black, blah blah blah. If they're going to keep us eyeball-deep in mascara, I'd prefer variation, brown or some interesting color like a deep burgundy or plum. The main reason it irritates me, however, is that one of the reasons I take sample boxes is to rule out allergies...in my husband. When we were still dating, I once wore Maybelline's mineral makeup, and a goodnight kiss broke him out so badly he had to call into work the next day and get to his doctor for an emergency script for an eczema flare. Mascara is just not the best way to gauge a potential reaction, and is therefore not the best introduction to any given line.


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, it doesn't excite me, but it doesn't annoy me, either. At this point I have no brand loyalty for mascara. I try whatever I get sent or get in trades. My favorite in the past was the Clinique Naturally Glossy, because I liked that it didn't make my lashes that awful flat dull black, and they made a black/brown I loved for days when I just wanted to look natural.


----------



## britty (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not really that excited about a mascara, I also have lots of mascara. My eye lashes are also naturally long and thick, people always ask who does my false lashes. (I really feel like that's a rude question, but I think it's meant a compliment.)

One mascara pretty much does the same as the next.  However, I only wear black mascara... so that is kind of a plus..

It will get used, eventually... If not, I have a mom and a sister and Christmas is right around the corner!!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2014)

Can a mod @@meaganola or @ please revise the title of this thread?  It is super hard to find on the site.  TIA!

Sorry @@meaganola you were the first mod who came to mind when I was trying to think of who subs to Sample society!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 12, 2014)

@lovepink  Done!  And no problem!  In situations like this, the best move is in fact to tag a specific mod (in other words, exactly what you did) instead of just asking generically for a mod to do something because we don't always see the requests unless one of us is tagged.  Thanks!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 12, 2014)

Whooo!  Now that's some response time!  B) Go @@meaganola !


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @lovepink  Done!  And no problem!  In situations like this, the best move is in fact to tag a specific mod (in other words, exactly what you did) instead of just asking generically for a mod to do something because we don't always see the requests unless one of us is tagged.  Thanks!


Thank you!  I was trying to make sure to tag a mod who hangs out in this thread since I know there are lots of threads and limited mods!

Can't wait to see more spoilers.  I have the Bobbi Brown mascara but have not used it (mascara hoard) but I could gift it!  Hope October is amazing but I am biased as it is my birth month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 13, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I refuse to pay a Lancome or Estee Lauder price tag


I have a Lancome mascara but only because of the little kit Sephora was offering (maybe still offers) where you get 5 minis and a coupon for a full-sized one from the set.  So I paid like $25 for that, then I got the 5 minis and the Lancome full size (was also an excuse to check out the new Sephora store that opened near me).  Otherwise I never would have gone for it.  (I was also ordering something else from Sephora and wanted to hit the free shipping minimum...)

(Edit: I realized what I wrote might not make sense.  I bought the set of 5 minis online to hit free shipping.  Then I took the coupon to the physical Sephora.)

But you are right, I also find very few differences among them (although I hate the brush for Bare Minerals Lash Domination).  I'm about as happy with an e.l.f. mascara as anything that costs $15+.  Eyeliners are another story, entirely, though.


----------



## sunimunni (Sep 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@lovepink Done! And no problem! In situations like this, the best move is in fact to tag a specific mod (in other words, exactly what you did) instead of just asking generically for a mod to do something because we don't always see the requests unless one of us is tagged. Thanks!


Oh. I am sorry. I wasn't aware that I was supposed to mention the name of the box subscription as well. I am quite new to this. I also reckoned this thread will be under the "Sample Society" option, since that is what I always click on to navigate to the different threads specifically for Sample Society. =/


----------



## meaganola (Sep 13, 2014)

sunimunni said:


> Oh. I am sorry. I wasn't aware that I was supposed to mention the name of the box subscription as well. I am quite new to this. I also reckoned this thread will be under the "Sample Society" option, since that is what I always click on to navigate to the different threads specifically for Sample Society. =/


Welcome to the forum!  It's not a big deal because mods can change this, but one thing to keep in mind about thread titles is that not everyone goes to threads the same way, so they don't always see the subforum that a thread is in, just the thread title.  It's much easier to draw thread traffic and participation for a subscription box thread if your thread includes the sub name and the month, and if the word "spoilers" is also included, you can even post spoilers for the box without needing spoiler tags! 

(But if you were talking about, say, the October PopSugar box or a later Sample Society box in this thread, you *should* go ahead and use spoiler tags.)


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 13, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I have a Lancome mascara but only because of the little kit Sephora was offering (maybe still offers) where you get 5 minis and a coupon for a full-sized one from the set. So I paid like $25 for that, then I got the 5 minis and the Lancome full size (was also an excuse to check out the new Sephora store that opened near me). Otherwise I never would have gone for it. (I was also ordering something else from Sephora and wanted to hit the free shipping minimum...)
> 
> (Edit: I realized what I wrote might not make sense. I bought the set of 5 minis online to hit free shipping. Then I took the coupon to the physical Sephora.)
> 
> But you are right, I also find very few differences among them (although I hate the brush for Bare Minerals Lash Domination). I'm about as happy with an e.l.f. mascara as anything that costs $15+. Eyeliners are another story, entirely, though.


I buy Lancôme and EL when they have a GWP, and they always, ALWAYS have a mascara. I really think that mascara is among the cheapest cosmetics to manufacture, and that's why companies just throw it like confetti into the freebie bins behind the store counters and every sub box but the ones with diapers and dog food. I'm literally up to my eyeballs in it right now so that's why it really doesn't excite me to get one. Sometimes with the subs, it feels like there's an attitude of "You want makeup, here's a mascara. It has color, black is a color."


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 13, 2014)

@@Bflopolska "YOU WILL TAKE THIS MASCARA AND LIKE IT"

I'm getting a mascara in my second Birchbox and I'm so annoyed.  I get it, some months are better than others, but I have a Birchbox packed FULL of mascara *and* I keep qualifying for mascara studies for L'Oreal!  Oops!


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 13, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@Bflopolska "YOU WILL TAKE THIS MASCARA AND LIKE IT"
> 
> I'm getting a mascara in my second Birchbox and I'm so annoyed.  I get it, some months are better than others, but I have a Birchbox packed FULL of mascara *and* I keep qualifying for mascara studies for L'Oreal!  Oops!


 On the plus side, all these mascaras mean I don't feel guilty about throwing out the ones that I hate.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 13, 2014)

absolutely!  I tested 5 mascaras and chucked out all 5!  I felt so fancy and wasteful, lol  :wizard:


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 14, 2014)

Does sample society charge you as soon as you subscribe or is your first charge when the box ships?


----------



## JenTX (Sep 14, 2014)

sunimunni said:


> Did any of you ladies out there also see this mention of October's first spoiler! I hadn't seen anyone else mention it so I thought I should go ahead and start a thread for the October's box. We will be getting Bobbi Brown's Smokey Eye Mascara! What do y'all think? =)


The fact that Bobbi Brown is in a sub box? Excites me!!

That fact that it's mascara? Eh...

The fact that it's her Smokey Eye mascara and not my fave of her's, Extreme Party mascara? Mega eh...

I love Bobbi but personally I've already found my holy grail mascara and it's YSL Babydoll. So basically, unless a sub box is going to send me that one (which is highly unlikely), I'm pretty turned off by mascara. I have enough mascara samples and even unopened full sizes (including even a full sized unopened Bobbi) to last me about a lifetime.

I feel like with Bobbi. Brown, she's known for her lipsticks, shadows, and concealers..... Not her mascara... I feel like sub boxes are to introduce people to brands, not just products. So, I really don't think mascara was the right Bobbi product to include.


----------



## button6004 (Sep 15, 2014)

I wish they would have put a Bobbi Brown fragrance in the box instead of mascara.  Bobbi Brown makes some of the best fragrances.  I die over Beach and Almost Bare is my go-to perfume.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm excited that Bobbi Brown is making it into our boxes but I will be passing this on to my mom. I have more than enough mascaras and plenty waiting to be opened.. and honestly I prefer drugstore mascaras because I feel like they work just as well if not better than higher end!! Clump crusher, loreal butterfly, and rocket are always in my mascara stash!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 16, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@Bflopolska "YOU WILL TAKE THIS MASCARA AND LIKE IT"
> 
> I'm getting a mascara in my second Birchbox and I'm so annoyed.  I get it, some months are better than others, but I have a Birchbox packed FULL of mascara *and* I keep qualifying for mascara studies for L'Oreal!  Oops!


Man! I never qualify for any of those mascara studies.  :lol:

I'm still interested as of right now. Have probably a two year supply of mascara at least, but I've actually never tried Bobbi Brown.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow, did you see theres a coupon!!??  There's never been a coupon that I can recall!

5FORYOU is $5 off your box!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 19, 2014)

whoops!  wrong thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Sep 19, 2014)

What does that mean???


----------



## JenTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Wow, did you see theres a coupon!!??  There's never been a coupon that I can recall!
> 
> 5FORYOU is $5 off your box!


  


Saffyra said:


> whoops!  wrong thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Does that mean that code is not for sample society?


----------



## SaraP (Sep 19, 2014)

No it's for Sample Society I used it to sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

Yea it's definitely for sample society!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 19, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Does that mean that code is not for sample society?


It means I posted a Memebox comment in here on accident.   I'm getting old...

Oh, and yes, the coupon is for Sample Society.  I can't believe it!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 19, 2014)

@@Saffyra That happens to me all time, I'll think I'm in one thread and really I'm in another =) It must be because everyone is so nice and always enabling!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 20, 2014)

I got my two mystery boxes today and they're excellent. I was slightly worried they would be 90% perfume or tiny moisturizers but they've got a reallt great mix of items: Butter polish, mini candles, along with several Alterna, Oscar Blandis and Murads.


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 20, 2014)

I should get my sample boxes tomorrow - sooooo excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 20, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> I should get my sample boxes tomorrow - sooooo excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kchan99 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm tempted to try Sample Society now that there is a $5 off coupon, but I don't want to subscribe if it will be headache to cancel. How easy is it to cancel Sample Society?


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 20, 2014)

kchan99 said:


> I'm tempted to try Sample Society now that there is a $5 off coupon, but I don't want to subscribe if it will be headache to cancel. How easy is it to cancel Sample Society?


It's super easy, you can just do it on their website. I've cancelled and resubscribed before really easily


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm sure I'm in the minority but I'm really happy about the mascara spoiler! Mascara is the one thing I use up all the time and isn't skin tone specific so I'll take all the mascara sub boxes will give me!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## overthehill (Sep 21, 2014)

I adore Sample Society but I have almost as many mascaras as eyeliners, so this spoiler bores me.  I have 2 SS subs so I'll definitely cancel one of them unless something awesome gets spoiled...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 22, 2014)

When should we expect another spoiler?? I'm too impatient!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 23, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> When should we expect another spoiler?? I'm too impatient!


They said "early next week" on Friday, so probably any minute!  And it's probably going to be a good one since I just canceled due to financial ick.  I guess I'll try putting some of my unused samples (I have a *lot*) up on eBay and see whether they sell.  Maybe I'll be able to justify the October box if the sales thing does well.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 23, 2014)

@@meaganola that's a good idea, sell my stash to try new subs! Hope the financial ick works out soon.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 23, 2014)

@@SaraP Thanks!  The thing that kind of sucks is that there are a lot of other people doing the same thing, so that drives the prices down, *if* stuff sells at all.  (And this month's box is just bad timing.  They ship on the same day I have a big Kickstarter pledge charging, and I just had an unexpected $200 medical bill show up.  If they didn't charge until, say, the 13th, I would be fine.  OTOH, I have SO MUCH STUFF I haven't even tried that I really have no need for this sub.)


----------



## EmiB (Sep 23, 2014)

Got e-mail with the new spoiler - Estee Lauder Enlighten Dark Spot Night Serum.


----------



## EmiB (Sep 23, 2014)

It says it is deluxe sample with value of $62. This is a bit confusing, because Macys had 1 oz of the same product that was with the same price. This look like a brand new product.

Here is the Estee Lauder website: http://www.esteelauder.com/product/681/32119/Product-Catalog/Skincare/Enlighten/Dark-Spot-Correcting-Night-Serum


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## SaraP (Sep 23, 2014)

I just started a Paula's Choice Bzz Agent campaign for a spot correcting product C15, that seems to be working (just 4 days in). This will be nice to try once the samples run out. Excited for this box and not missing Ipsy one bit!


----------



## SophiaRae (Sep 23, 2014)

Kinda excited for the Estée Lauder sneek peek. Its not a personal favorite of mine, as I rarely use it but my mom loves it. My mom isn't big on makeup but any creams or night serums are right up her alley. I'm sure she will be really excited when I pass this along to her.


----------



## candes (Sep 23, 2014)

Ohhh...  I LOVE Estee Lauder!  Whoop whoop!!!  Happy dance!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 23, 2014)

Awesome! So far SS is 2/2 on brands I've never tried before this month with both Bobbi Brown and Estee Lauder. (I definitely think I have mascara or something from Estee Lauder that came in the last HauteLook bag but I haven't tried it yet.) And if there's one skincare product that I am always happy to try it's dark spot correcting treatments!


----------



## candes (Sep 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Awesome! So far SS is 2/2 on brands I've never tried before this month with both Bobbi Brown and Estee Lauder. (I definitely think I have mascara or something from Estee Lauder that came in the last HauteLook bag but I haven't tried it yet.) And if there's one skincare product that I am always happy to try it's dark spot correcting treatments!


Estee Lauder has excellent skin care products! Very good quality and very nice textures and smells. You will be VERY pleased!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 23, 2014)

At first I was bummed, because I got 99 problems with my skin but dark spots ain't one of them...but I see it's good for redness.

So WOOOHOOO!!

Hopefully it's the 1oz size?


----------



## sunimunni (Sep 23, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> At first I was bummed, because I got 99 problems with my skin but dark spots ain't one of them...but I see it's good for redness.
> 
> So WOOOHOOO!!
> 
> Hopefully it's the 1oz size?


It should be 1oz, shouldn't it? Because it's stated that it is of a value of $62!


----------



## sunimunni (Sep 23, 2014)

sarap said:


> I just started a Paula's Choice Bzz Agent campaign for a spot correcting product C15, that seems to be working (just 4 days in). This will be nice to try once the samples run out. Excited for this box and not missing Ipsy one bit!


Aren't you luck! I am a Bzz Agent myself, but I haven't been getting anything for quite some time now. Haha.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 23, 2014)

SOOO excited for the Estee Lauder serum!! I'm currently using a Jurlique one and I'm not loving it.  I tried a deluxe sample of EL's Daywear creme and adored it so I'm really pumped to get something else from their skincare line.


----------



## overthehill (Sep 23, 2014)

This makes me happy.  I got a 2nd sub for September so I could have one Restoresea for me and one for my mom.  I was going to cancel the 2nd account but I will gladly take 1 EL serum for me and 1 for my mom.  Yay!  *happydance*


----------



## britty (Sep 23, 2014)

Whoo!!  I looove creams and serums!  SS is always in my "favorites" catagory when it comes to boxes.  I've tried EL before, but never this particular product so this girl is EXCITED!  Hurry October!


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 23, 2014)

Ooohhh!  Excited about this spoiler!  I have been wanting a new serum forever and am too cheap to buy a high end one so this is perfect.  I also have tons of sun damage and redness so hopefully it works well.


----------



## emilylithium (Sep 23, 2014)

i subscribed based on the EL spoiler and the code. I have been looking a spot correcting serum for a while, hopefully it works well


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 23, 2014)

Sounds like a great box so far:

Bobbi Brown smoky eye mascara D/S (3ml) $16.80

Estee Lauder Enlighten Dark Spot Correcting Night Serum (1ml) $62


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 23, 2014)

While skincare isn't my favorite category, I am a slut for EL. Really hoping this will work on my redness, and if it can fade freckles I will be over the moon.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 24, 2014)

Both of these are winners for me! I love Estée Lauder! I have never tried Bobbi Brown, so this is awesome, too! As boring as "another mascara" is, I do wear it every single day, even if I wear no other make up. Mascara and lip gloss, so eventually, it will get used!!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 24, 2014)

Another EL Fan.  I use their Day Wear Light foundation, mascara and a cleanser currently.  My favorite lip product is a EL gloss that is just beautiful to look at in its packaging.   Its in my purse and makes me darn happy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm so happy you guys love this spoiler!  I have SO SO many creams/lotions/serums from my boxes that I now feel like I'm not missing out by not renewing for Oct.  I still love seeing all the items they send!  This box is the absolute best in terms of value for the cost of the box!


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 24, 2014)

sarap said:


> I just started a Paula's Choice Bzz Agent campaign for a spot correcting product C15, that seems to be working (just 4 days in). This will be nice to try once the samples run out. Excited for this box and not missing Ipsy one bit!


i'm doing that campaign tooo!!! are you mixing it or using it straight? I'm not noticing any change in my red spots but i am noticing my skin is firmer and more glowing. i've been mixing with my moisturizer in the am and using it straight in the pm.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 24, 2014)

@@Kookymama   which gloss? I"m looking for a new one...


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 24, 2014)

@@JolieFleurs - This is what I have.

http://www.esteelauder.com/product/647/9430/Product-Catalog/Makeup/Lips/Lip-Gloss/Pure-Color/Gloss

I have it in color "Nude Rose"


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you! I have heard good things about EL glosses.


----------



## sunimunni (Sep 24, 2014)

The two spoilers together. Haha. Probably redundant. But is a 1oz bottle usually that small-looking?


----------



## SaraP (Sep 24, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> i'm doing that campaign tooo!!! are you mixing it or using it straight? I'm not noticing any change in my red spots but i am noticing my skin is firmer and more glowing. i've been mixing with my moisturizer in the am and using it straight in the pm.


Both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use it alone as a spot treatment in the am and with my philosophy serum at night. I've almost finished off the first bottle, it says 3 drops, but that doesn't seem to be enough for me.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Sep 24, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> i'm doing that campaign tooo!!! are you mixing it or using it straight? I'm not noticing any change in my red spots but i am noticing my skin is firmer and more glowing. i've been mixing with my moisturizer in the am and using it straight in the pm.


Came here about Sample Society but saw this....I am in the Paula's Choice Bzz Agent campaign too! 

I am having great results with the C15.  I am using it mixed with whatever skin product I am using that night (BHA or retinol) and my skin is looking so smooth and bright.   I am also mixing it with only retinol on my chest and WOW, that is really showing a dramatic difference.  I had what looked like a perma v-neck shirt tan (sun damage/freckles) and it is already looking significantly better!  It really does seem to boost the retinol.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Sep 24, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Sounds like a great box so far:
> 
> Bobbi Brown smoky eye mascara D/S (3ml) $16.80
> 
> Estee Lauder Enlighten Dark Spot Correcting Night Serum (1ml) $62


I have seen 1oz AND 1ml for the EL sample.   1ml makes more sense for a sample size (about .03 oz) but the $62 price tag fits the 1oz!  So confused!


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 24, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Sounds like a great box so far:
> 
> Bobbi Brown smoky eye mascara D/S (3ml) $16.80
> 
> Estee Lauder Enlighten Dark Spot Correcting Night Serum (1ml) $62


Thanks for catching that JayneDoe13 - it should've been 1oz


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm excited about the spoilers! This is my favorite beauty sub. I did make the mistake of looking at what the allure sample society in Russia gets for 15usd I wish i could get one of their boxes!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 24, 2014)

Can we use that $5 off code if we're already subscribed? Or do we need to make another account?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 24, 2014)

@  I tried to use it for another box and couldn't because I was using the same credit card.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 24, 2014)

@@smartinoff  Oh, what are they getting? It isn't faur, because every Russian woman I ever met was so gorgeous they didn't need anything extra.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 24, 2014)

@@JolieFleurs Darn! Thanks! Good to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeeeahh, not sure why SS e-mailed BOTH my accounts with the $5 off when it clearly states ANYONE who has EVER been a customer of SS can't use it. &lt;_&lt;   Like, I am so annoyed right now, really? who am I supposed to give it to, my old granny who doesn't use makeup?


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 24, 2014)

You can search for #samplesociety on instagram and see a lot of pictures. Here is one that I've seen. Made me super jealous. LOL http://iconosquare.com/p/815990974519068182_10352192

And there was a Givenchy special box, too....lol


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 24, 2014)

Whee!  So happy about that coupon.  Got my mom and SIL all signed up using it.  I wish they did referrals but oh well.


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 25, 2014)

sarap said:


> Both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use it alone as a spot treatment in the am and with my philosophy serum at night. I've almost finished off the first bottle, it says 3 drops, but that doesn't seem to be enough for me.


ohh i'm almost through the first bottle too. maybe i should use more than two drops when i mix it. i've been using it with my philosophy moisturizer maybe i should use the paula's choice one i found in my cabinet this morning! i forgot where i got the sample ! i started to notice today a slight diminish in the redness and today was day 5 for me. my red marks are pretty dark. i should have done time lapse photos.!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 25, 2014)

I did do before photos so I can see how well it works. I just went on a cruise and was allergic to the soap or bleach from the towels. I broke out like crazy, as soon as we got home I cleared up, so I've lots of dark marks to work with %)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 26, 2014)

sunimunni said:


> Did any of you ladies out there also see this mention of October's first spoiler! I hadn't seen anyone else mention it so I thought I should go ahead and start a thread for the October's box. We will be getting Bobbi Brown's Smokey Eye Mascara! What do y'all think? =)


took me a minute to realize that was english.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 26, 2014)

???


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Yeeeahh, not sure why SS e-mailed BOTH my accounts with the $5 off when it clearly states ANYONE who has EVER been a customer of SS can't use it. &lt;_&lt;   Like, I am so annoyed right now, really? who am I supposed to give it to, my old granny who doesn't use makeup?


Yeah, it's such a tease...  

Let your friends/family/freinamy save $5 and we've just succeeded in making you into our marketing instrument, but no dollers off for you!!  Like to meet that marketing prodigy...

I am being forced to adopt an alias for the SS  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....


----------



## sunimunni (Sep 26, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> took me a minute to realize that was english.


Sorry about that. :/


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 26, 2014)

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]@@sunimunni  [/SIZE]I didn't have any trouble with it at all!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 26, 2014)

Me either... That's why I put ???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 26, 2014)

@@SaraP  and even if I _did_ have trouble understanding someone's post, I would think it was *so* brave of them to post in a language they weren't familiar with!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 26, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> @@SaraP  and even if I _did_ have trouble understanding someone's post, I would think it was *so* brave of them to post in a language they weren't familiar with!





sarap said:


> Me either... That's why I put ???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





JolieFleurs said:


> [SIZE=14.3999996185303px]@@sunimunni  [/SIZE]I didn't have any trouble with it at all!





sunimunni said:


> Sorry about that. :/


She's clearly talking about the IG screenshot, guys. It took me a while to figure out what language it was, too. I HATE those ridiculous fonts, but maybe I'm just a boring old woman, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Sep 26, 2014)

OiiO said:


> She's clearly talking about the IG screenshot, guys. It took me a while to figure out what language it was, too. I HATE those ridiculous fonts, but maybe I'm just a boring old woman, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Too funny! I reread the original post like 3 time wondering why on earth she thought this wasn't English!!


----------



## candes (Sep 26, 2014)

Confirmed on the Beauty bar Face Book page. We are getting the 30 ml (1 oz) bottle of the Estée Lauder.

I am having my daughter sign up with the coupon for a second box for me. I will reimburse her, but she always gets what I don't want. So she will make out with two Bobby Brown mascaras and maybe more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 26, 2014)

> OiiO, on 26 Sept 2014 - 10:56 AM, said:
> She's clearly talking about the IG screenshot, guys. It took me a while to figure out what language it was, too. I HATE those ridiculous fonts, but maybe I'm just a boring old woman, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Too funny! I reread the original post like 3 time wondering why on earth she thought this wasn't English!!



 
I'm so old and out of it that I can't even figure out what fonts you're talking about!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (But I think IG means Instagram, right?)


----------



## SaraP (Sep 26, 2014)

When you vlick the photo on the first post in this thread you can see the Instagram photo with bubbly lettering =)


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 26, 2014)

Found this on BeautyBar FB:

Correction! October #SampleSociety Spoiler #2 Estee Lauder Enlighten Dark Spot Correcting Night Serum deluxe-size is slightly smaller than the 30ml size we previously posted. Apologies for the miscommunication. To make it up to you, we'll be sharing spoiler #3 with you on Monday!

I hope it is enough for more than 1 use - I was really looking forward to trying this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 26, 2014)

I hope they thought carefully about using the term "slightly" .... because anything less than 25 mls is going to be _very_ disappointing after thinking we were getting the 62 dollar size. That's a pretty darn big mistake. I will be cancelling my second box for sure. And posting the 3rd spoiler early is hardly making me feel less like cancelling that 2nd one. An extra li'l sample might have, and you know they have tons of stuff lying around. 

Weird that they posted the dollar amount for the 30ml one; do you think they thought it WAS that one?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 26, 2014)

OiiO said:


> She's clearly talking about the IG screenshot, guys. It took me a while to figure out what language it was, too. I HATE those ridiculous fonts, but maybe I'm just a boring old woman, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



yes! i am so impressed with anybody who can consume that font every day. I would go insane.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 26, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> I hope they thought carefully about using the term "slightly" .... because anything less than 25 mls is going to be _very_ disappointing after thinking we were getting the 62 dollar size. That's a pretty darn big mistake. I will be cancelling my second box for sure. And posting the 3rd spoiler early is hardly making me feel less like cancelling that 2nd one. An extra li'l sample might have, and you know they have tons of stuff lying around.
> 
> Weird that they posted the dollar amount for the 30ml one; do you think they thought it WAS that one?


Maybe the supplier made a mistake and sample society thought they were getting the 30ml one (they sent that info out in emails and FB) 
I agree, would rather have an extra little sample - they were probably going to post spoiler #3 on Monday anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

According to FB:

The serum is still in a bottle (looks identical to the image) but just slightly smaller. The deluxe sample is applicable for more than one use!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 27, 2014)

That stinks...we'll see how this works out. That's a large mistake for a company trying to revamp their image.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 27, 2014)

Only three months in to the "new" Sample Society and things are going sideways... what is wrong with all of these sub boxes that they can't keep themselves together. :wassatt:

To unsub, or not to unsub, that is the question...


----------



## SaraP (Sep 27, 2014)

I will unsub after this month, then wait and see.


----------



## sunimunni (Sep 27, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> yes! i am so impressed with anybody who can consume that font every day. I would go insane.


Yeah, it kind of requires some getting used to. Nothing impressive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrierReviewer (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm excited for both of these spoilers.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeesh... this spoiler has actually made me want to cancel 



Spoiler





 



I actually don't mind the other two spoilers but this one is something I've gotten for free on many occasions so it definitely rubs me the wrong way. I think now that they're releasing regular spoilers it's easy to cancel and re-sub as I wish, so I think I'm going to cancel for this month and hope for the best for November!


----------



## theori3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Maybe the supplier made a mistake and sample society thought they were getting the 30ml one (they sent that info out in emails and FB)
> 
> I agree, would rather have an extra little sample - they were probably going to post spoiler #3 on Monday anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


They've now posted on FB that the sample will be 7 ml.


----------



## Katie McBee (Sep 29, 2014)

I had such high hopes for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but between the 7ml sample size of the EL and today's shampoo and conditioner spoiler, I think I will be canceling this month. Finger's crossed for some better months later to re-sub for.


----------



## Andieking (Sep 29, 2014)

7ml?! What the heck. I just signed up last week for that spoiler &amp; now the shampoo and conditioner. I wonder if I can cancel before they charge me?


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 29, 2014)

i usually give a box three months...i may only give this one two....


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeesh, I signed up for the deluxe sample, but if it's only going to be 7mL I want my money back :| That's called false advertising.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yeesh... this spoiler has actually made me want to cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI they're saying -- "Spoiler #3 is actually two samples! (Which means the October box actually has a bonus sample, 6 total!)." I guess that rubs me a little less wrong, but i'm not exactly dying for more of this type of samples :/


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 29, 2014)

7mls as opposed to 30mls is NOT slightly smaller.

Wow.


----------



## Andieking (Sep 29, 2014)

Successfully cancelled! Kinda disappointed, but maybe next month will be better. I have enough subscription boxes any way so maybe it just wasn't meant to be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a sad spoiler! I really dislike getting samples like this in sub boxes. This is one of those items that anyone can get samples of (granted they may be foil packs, but still)! It's a drug store shampoo and conditioner! I have gotten full size of these after sales and coupons for $1 each! I won't cancel because I am excited for the other two, even if smaller than expected. I really hope to not see drug store shampoo and conditioner in the future, though!


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 29, 2014)

Really thinking about canceling this one  I was excited about the EL but now to find out the sample is only 7 ml instead of 30 ml is very disappointing.  Definitely not "slightly" smaller!  The shampoo spoiler is boring.  And I'm literally swimming in mascara. This is the only box I get anymore but thinking I might need to take a break....


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 29, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Really thinking about canceling this one  I was excited about the EL but now to find out the sample is only 7 ml instead of 30 ml is very disappointing.  Definitely not "slightly" smaller!  The shampoo spoiler is boring.  And I'm literally swimming in mascara. This is the only box I get anymore but thinking I might need to take a break....


I just bought my mom a 6 month subscription for her birthday because of the EL which she loves.. SO disappointed that they got our hopes up with the 30 mL.  I love Loreal's volume shampoo so I will use it but I'm still so annoyed with SS right now.  Not enough to cancel.. I'll wait to see what else is in the box and probably cancel next month if I don't like it.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah... I went ahead and canceled. I like trying new shampoos/conditioners, but... not this brand. And only 7 ml for the Estee Lauder?? No thanks, I'll save my money.


----------



## lechatonrose (Sep 29, 2014)

I've never cancelled a sub because of spoilers, but now I'm questioning if I should. 

Why on earth would they use a drugstore sample as a spoiler to "make up" for a mistake? Is the box really that lackluster that they couldn't share something more exciting? I feel like spoilers are usually the best of the products, but I hope that's not the case here.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh I just waisted $10!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yeesh... this spoiler has actually made me want to cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I literally just got packets of this shampoo and conditioner in the cheap-o motel we stayed at overnight at Disneyland, and now Sample Society wants to give me more... I think I will go ahead a cancel this box, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 29, 2014)

I do think the EL mixup was an honest mistake, but whoever decided to use the term "slightly" needs to be demoted, or given a refresher course in mathematics. 

It's like 75 percent less. That is SO not "slightly"

If they had just said, whoa, we made a mistake, I would have been disappointed, but not mad.

"slightly" has p*issed me the heck right off. 

Please. 

Oh, and the conditioner is a bonus, seriously?? I tell you what, if they had counted them as two, I'd have cancelled both subscriptions instead of only one of them.

Thin ice, that's all I'm sayin'. 

Mighty thin ice.


----------



## greenmtx (Sep 29, 2014)

And I just cancelled.  Between EL discrepancy and the last spoiler ....mehh


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 29, 2014)

This is unacceptable! First, they say we are getting a 30ml size when in fact we are getting less than 1/4 of the size. And than to make up, they give a shampoo/conditioner sample that can be purchased at Walmart and can hardly be called "high end"! I thought this was a sub of deluxe sized, high end products - I am sad to discover this is not the case! I will be canceling my sub. Maybe, if they actually deliver what they promise, I will resubscribe in the future.


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 29, 2014)

Are their spoilers always the high value items? This is only my second month with them and I hate to be greedy but I just expected more value. I know it's only $15 and I shouldn't expect much but right now it's at like $22 in my head. I'd rather spend my money somewhere else if the spoilers really are the best of the box. Last month the other two things were hair stuff and perfume, so if this month is the same I just don't see how it's worth it. Sorry for rambling!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a Advanced Night Repair Sample from Estee Lauder in the size they are giving us.  It is 7 ml or .24 oz.   This came as a GWP.   In my mind I was expecting the same size and never really checked it all out.  So, I can live with it. I am happy to try another EL product so, I think I will stick with the box this month.   This is only box 2 for me.  The shampoo is a downer.  I can always grab a drugstore shampoo.  I like ones that are more work to get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, not happy with the change in size of the spoiler but I just checked the bottle I have and it's the same size as what we are receiving.  It's not a bad size, it's just NOWHERE near as good as what was first indicated.  Sure, it's GWP size but thats what most beauty boxes are packed with anyway, that's not a deal breaker for me.

However!  The other items in the box better be ROCKIN' to make up for that shampoo and conditioner sample!  Sure there were a lot of complaints about how much Ahava were in the original SS boxes but I'd rather have Ahava shampoos than L'Oreal...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 29, 2014)

sarap said:


> Ugh I just waisted $10!


You can cancel though if you haven't been charged yet. Someone mentioned this to me on FB and I checked my CC and my account, and they don't charge you until it ships... so here's to praying it hasn't gone through.

if nothing else, you can save the ad and file a chargeback with your credit card company for false advertisement-- that's what i'll do if it hasn't cancelled (which will be even more funny because apparently they're partnering with citi cards rightnow :') )


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 29, 2014)

I am a L'Oreal fangurl, and I do not mind drugstore stuff at all, but when I _do_ get drugstore items in a box, I expect them to be full size. 

I mean ffs.... Wal-Mart managed to give us a full sized deodorant in their 5 dollar box, and a pricey deodorant, at that.  

This looks to be a decent sized sample, but come on. Guess we're supposed to be all excited that we got the conditioner, too!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's silly to get so snarky over $15, but this month has kind of let me down. 

I need to readjust my expectations for these subscription boxes, apparently. This will still be good value for the money.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 29, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> It's silly to get so snarky over $15, but this month has kind of let me down.


I don't think so though. I mean, in the grand scheme of things, it's "only" $15, but if you're working minimum wage, that's two hours of work. :/ But with $15 I can also buy a Mac lipstick of my choice, 3 starbucks coffees, lunch for a day or two. If you're paying a company, you expect them to respect you and the fact you're giving them money. It not, you can always take your money elsewhere.

I can appreciate the fact they made a mistake, but announcing it on facebook isn't enough because all the bloggers had already put up their ad. They should've sent out another email blast correcting that as soon as they realized (3 days ago!) So that's the reason I'm annoyed more than the size. If I had known it was 7mL i might've still made the decision to keep the box, but the fact that they tried to hide it afterwards is what annoys me.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 29, 2014)

@  Really good points about the money. I've been out of work for several months and you're right; 15 bucks could get me the two ice blendeds a week habit  I've had to give up!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 29, 2014)

I made the purchase specifically for the El, I need mascara and cheap shampoo and conditioner like a hole in the head! I sub based on spoilers, so this is a big let down to me. Hope I can cancel.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 29, 2014)

Also last month's eye cream was valued at $90 or more, I wasn't shocked by the value of the El, just excited. AND a 76% reduction in size isn't slightly smaller.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't mind the smaller serum. 7 mL is still a lot of serum, it's resealable, and I've barely touched my full size eye cream from last month. I'm awfully glad they're counting the shampoo/conditioner as 1 sample rather than 2. I will consider the shampoo/conditioner a "Drugstore Find" a la Birchbox and won't be disappointed as long as the remaining 2 items are good. I think these guys need to be able to justify their higher price vs. Ipsy and Birchbox, especially since they don't have a rewards program.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 29, 2014)

sarap said:


> Also last month's eye cream was valued at $90 or more, I wasn't shocked by the value of the El, just excited. AND a 76% reduction in size isn't slightly smaller.


Out of curiosity, is anyone planning on repurchasing this eye cream? I don't find it offensive in any way, but I wouldn't pay $90 for it. I predict a 50% discount Restorsea flash sale at Hautelook.

ETA: Stila is on Hautelook today. They have some cute palettes.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 29, 2014)

I just checked the Paula's Choice samples I received from Bzz Agent and they are 3.5ml. I went through one in a week, so the EL sample should last around 2 weeks. That should be enough time to see if it works or not...maybe I'll roll the dice on this month.

*in case anyone is wondering I do see a difference with the pc C15 on my dark spots and most likely will purchase a full size. I'm an NC42/C5 in Mac, Medium in Tarte, and Cashew in EL double wear.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 29, 2014)

@ ~ I don't love the eye cream. The look of it disturbs me ~ that's just me being weird. If it worked well on me, it could look like worms. It did nada. I have switched to an Origins sample. But, will go back to this when I have nothing else to use.

@@SaraP ~  I have the Paula's Choice C15 and this size EL sample.  I was using the EL before the PC sample came.  I think I got about 3 weeks of almost continuous 2x a day use and still have a bit left.  Definitely enough to figure out whether its a winner or not.

Edited: To say, I still haven't finished a C15 yet.  I did stop applying all over  The under eye area was not taking kindly to it.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 29, 2014)

These L'Oreal samples can be found at Walmart for 97 cents each.  

to add:  Perhaps I will love this brand.  I don't use anything high end now (Aussie).  Just glad this is considered one sample.  I don't like traditional conditioner so, I would be bummed if this was counted as 2.   It is what it is.  But, it does make it better that there are 3 more hopeful possibilities.


----------



## candes (Sep 29, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> These L'Oreal samples can be found at Walmart for 97 cents each.
> 
> to add: Perhaps I will love this brand. I don't use anything high end now (Aussie). Just glad this is considered one sample. I don't like traditional conditioner so, I would be bummed if this was counted as 2. It is what it is. But, it does make it better that there are 3 more hopeful possibilities.


Perhaps I am wrong, but that shampoo and conditioner counts as 1 sample, thus 2 are left.


> October #SampleSociety Spoiler #3 is actually two samples! (Which means the October box actually has a bonus sample, 6 total!). Spoiler #3 is the deluxe-size L'Oréal Paris Advanced Haircare Total Repair 5 Restoring Shampoo and Conditioner. ...


1. Bobby Brown2. Estée Lauder

3. Loreal

4.

5.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 29, 2014)

I did cancel, although it wasn't this spoiler (shampoo/conditioner) that made me do it, nor the size of the Estee Lauder product.  I just have too many similar products that I haven't even opened yet.  It didn't make sense to accumulate even more.  (I threw out 4 open mascaras today that were kind of old and I STILL have a lot of mascaras left.  I have a small drawer full of serums/treatments like the EL.  I probably have six kinds of shampoos in multi-use bottles and another 12 in foil packets.  So I just don't NEED any of this.  Since I am trying to cut back on subs for financial reasons, the decision was easy.)


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 29, 2014)

candes said:


> Perhaps I am wrong, but that shampoo and conditioner counts as 1 sample, thus 2 are left.
> 
> 1. Bobby Brown
> 
> ...


Oops! You're totally right. Glad one of us can count.  :rotfl:


----------



## candes (Sep 29, 2014)

panicked said:


> Out of curiosity, is anyone planning on repurchasing this eye cream? I don't find it offensive in any way, but I wouldn't pay $90 for it. I predict a 50% discount Restorsea flash sale at Hautelook.
> 
> ETA: Stila is on Hautelook today. They have some cute palettes.


No I am not planning on purchasing the eye cream. It did absolutely nothing for me and I already made a huge dent in the jar. Pity since I am looking for some new products and this was a decent size to try one out. Oh well...


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 29, 2014)

Girl, I haven't tried the eye cream, but the other Tatcha products I have tried have amazed me. And I have crap, horrifying, my-derm-can't-even-figure-it-out skin.

They have a travel size eye cream for $29, which I know is scary, but if you're really needing something, I think it'd be worth a try.


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not exicted by any of the spoilers, so I decided to cancel for now.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 29, 2014)

I jumped on the cancel bandwagon as well. Sniff...I really wanted to give them my money, but just wasn't wowed enough.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, I canceled after the first spoiler because a Kickstarter I'm backing unveiled a kickass stretch goal (a GEEKY NAIL WRAPS SUB with four sets of wraps a month if they hit $122k in six days.  $15k to go!) that I want far more than any of the other non-indie subscriptions I have.  I thought I would be regretting it since I won't see any of the rewards from the Kickstarter until probably March.  Uh, *so* not regretting it, even if they don't hit the goal.  I'll get more use out of a set of nail wraps than anything in this box.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 30, 2014)

I just cancelled, as of right now there's nothing in the box that I'm interested in.  I'll keep watching this thread and if there's some good spoilers next month I'll happily re-join   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 30, 2014)

I wish they would do like every other sub and give us a projected value. Before the EL debacle, it looked like it would be at least a $70+ value.  So right now we have the Bobbi Brown at 3ml $8 (on ebay), the EL serum at $15 and L'Oreal at $2. So that's $25.  If the last two samples are comparable to this months mystery two being worth about $10. Is it pretty safe to assume we will be roundabouts the $35 value mark? 

Since they screwed up so royally with the EL, I think we should at least be given a clue about the value. 

ETA In August the two mystery items were worth less than $20. I'd really like to think they have something awesome up their sleeve but I'm afraid it's not going to have the value I expected. If they'd been upfront or even bluntly honest after the fact with the EL serum, I wouldn't feel so screwed. Sure, it's worth 15 but I can't say it's actually worth it considering last month and the feeling that it set a precedent.


----------



## Jonimeow (Sep 30, 2014)

Just cancelled.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 30, 2014)

I cancelled for this month. Still happy to have gotten the box with the melted and oribe, but even last month ws meh, restorsea reminds me of the mall kiosk dead sea minerals so I wasn't at all excited.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 30, 2014)

i think, too, that trying to put an approximate value doesn't make a whole lot of sense in the long run - yeah, last's month's box may have been worth $100+ dollars but since I have to throw away that craptastic eye cream it's "approximate" value doesn't mean jack to me.

In the end, I want to try products that are interesting or that I might like, and so far the October box isn't cutting it.The EL spot corrector might have been nice but I have no interest in the Bobbi Brown or crappy hair products. At this point, I dislike more items than are of interest to me, and imo, that makes the box a financial liability, regardless of approximate worth.


----------



## candes (Sep 30, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> I cancelled for this month. Still happy to have gotten the box with the melted and oribe, but even last month ws meh, restorsea reminds me of the mall kiosk dead sea minerals so I wasn't at all excited.


You probably did the best thing.. Yeah restorsea did not do one iota for me.

I can't decide what I want to do... I don't wear mascara,and I don't use loreal hair products. So right now all I would have is a tiny sample of EL for my $15. So what are the odds that the other two products will be decent? Usually the good stuff is revealed in a spoiler, and we got Loreal shampoo and conditioner?

What makes this such a difficult decision is that I have cut myself back to two boxes, this and Blush So if I cancel, I will only get one beauty box.


----------



## button6004 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yup. I just cancelled too.  No thank you.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 30, 2014)

I cancelled as well. I have way too much stuff anyway so it was an easy decision. The previous boxes have been good, and I know subs will have months that aren't as good as others. I'll keep watching and I'm sure I'll sign up again in the future.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Sep 30, 2014)

I ordered this box based on the EL spoiler so I am disappointed.  It did seem too good to be true.  Although last month had a high value item too.  I got the box for $10 (I was able to use that $5 coupon) so I won't cancel, but I'm not sure I'll stick around either.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 30, 2014)

So, we have a serum, shampoo/conditioner, and mascara? If the boxes are reasonably well balanced, I'm guessing a fragrance sample, nail polish, and/or hand cream/body lotion will be the last two items.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 30, 2014)

panicked said:


> So, we have a serum, shampoo/conditioner, and mascara? If the boxes are reasonably well balanced, I'm guessing a fragrance sample, nail polish, and/or hand cream/body lotion will be the last two items.


Man if they send perfume, folks are REALLY going to lose their sh*t (if they haven't already). 

I was just thinking the same thing, body care and a nail item or perfume.  But a candle or hair accessory would be cool.


----------



## candes (Sep 30, 2014)

Just a thought here... But perhaps the contents will reflect the $5 discount given to the newbies? We already have Loreal Shampoo... In other words we are paying for the discounts.


----------



## SophiaRae (Sep 30, 2014)

Been out of town for a week so just now came back to see the EL mistake and loreal spoiler. Meh I guess I'm canceling. Benefit makes my HG mascara and I've done a pretty good job stockpiling it so I really don't need any more. (I think I seriously could have a year or two worth mascaras to use up. lol) Add the EL I was planning to pass along and the loreal I won't use made this an easy decision. Will follow thread to see what else you lovely ladies receive but I'm taking my $16.50ish to Boxycharm. I've gotten a past box from them before and it's always tempting me to return  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Sep 30, 2014)

And this months boxycharm is themed Bewitched =) they put up a spoiler in FB for a serum with vitamin c and a $45 value.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 30, 2014)

I jumped on the cancelation train.  The spoilers didn't send me over the edge or anything.  It didn't help that I got my glossybox today and its just so similar to me.   But, I will stay tuned and hope the remaining samples are awesome in this box!


----------



## candes (Sep 30, 2014)

I took matters into my own hands. All I really want from these boxes is face and body serums, lotions, and creams. So I cancelled this box and am instead getting their mystery sample clearance boxes.

So for $75 with a coupon, I am getting 4 of these with $652 worth of products.

Borrowed this listing from Tobygirl in another thread, but yes, I am getting FOUR of these. Now I am extremely happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blush can send me all the hair stuff they like and I won't flinch.

Box A:

- Illume travel candle Balsam and Cedar $3

- Lorac Perfection mattifying face primer $6

- Borghese Splendore brightening makeup $30

- Jane Iredale lash extender and conditioner $4

- Jane Iredale mascara $8

- Oscar Blondi texture &amp; volume hair spray $6

- Caviar CC Cream leave-in hair perfector $9

- Sonya Dakar Flash Facial $38

- Murad age reform for eyes $15

- Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC cream $4

- L'Occitane Immortelle Precious Cream $17

- Murad Pore and Line Minimizing Hydrator $10

- H2O+ Oxygenating Rejuvenator $6

- Caudalie radiance serum $5

- Yu-Be skin Cream $2

Total = $163


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 1, 2014)

I went ahead and canceled.  If the EL size had been larger, even half of what was initially stated, I would have stayed subbed.  It's for the best though.  I think I actually heard my credit card sigh in relief.  I'll check the spoilers for November and might resub if things look more interesting.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 1, 2014)

It seems like a lot of people here are unsubbing - I wonder if Sample Society is having that problem with all of its customers? TBH, this hasn't been a good month for them, what with that kind of mean coupon, and then the whole box and EL debacle.

I may have to keep an eye on November, perhaps they will pull out something good!


----------



## britty (Oct 2, 2014)

I just unsubbed... I decided that if they had already charged me I would wait until after I got my box, but they haven't. I was excited about the EL, but I have a ton of similar things, the mascara wasn't anything THAT exciting, and the shampoo/condtioner was just ok.  Up until now I have never thought about cancelling, but it's for the best... I'm getting married this month and can definitely put that money to use elsewhere!!  Maybe I'll jump back on the bandwagon next month! 

Hopefully SS makes up for the their oopsies this month, especially since my coupon code did not work the way they said it would... I was VERY upset about that.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 2, 2014)

Their other 2 items must be comparable to the shampoo/conditioner or worse if they haven't shown anything new since Monday and the boxes ship on 10/5


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 2, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Their other 2 items must be comparable to the shampoo/conditioner or worse if they haven't shown anything new since Monday and the boxes ship on 10/5


I was kind of thinking the same thing.  They must have a lot of people angry about the EL debacle and if 1 of the other 2 items was more exciting, higher end, higher monetary value etc. they would have spoiled it in order to maintain subscribers.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 2, 2014)

@@britty  I wish you and your fiance every possible joy in your new life together!


----------



## britty (Oct 2, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> @@britty  I wish you and your fiance every possible joy in your new life together!


Thank you veru much!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 2, 2014)

I went ahead and canceled as well, citing the following:
I signed up for the 1 oz. EL serum premise, which was wildly inaccurate.  Someone needs to confirm sizes before it goes into a huge advert campaign...

 
While Bobby Brown mascara is a good deal, I do not wear mascara regulary.
 
I've sampled the L'Oreal shampoo &amp; conditioner 2 years ago and already have large bottles of it in my bathroom.
 
The unfolding of the box so far has been the opposite of exciting and compelling.
 

What's irking me is that I recieved no notification of the dramatic size down-grade and had to read it from here, very sneaky.  Smells like something GB would have done, but they've turned themselves around.  

...and really L'Oreal?  Bring us the premium incarnation under the same company for crying out loud -  Keratase!


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't bring myself to cancel because I know that if I do then the mystery items will be amazing and I'll regret it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 2, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Their other 2 items must be comparable to the shampoo/conditioner or worse if they haven't shown anything new since Monday and the boxes ship on 10/5


Nah, based on the past two months, they only do three spoilers now.  The only time they've spoiled the whole box was the first month to show that THEY HAVE CHANGED AND REVAMPED!  I wouldn't place any importance on the fact that they have only shown three spoilers. 

The part that does concern me is that shampoo/conditioner combo being a spoiler.  You typically want to show the most awesome things as your spoilers.  And the Allure editors s seem to like to include the occasional drugstore item, so I wouldn't be annoyed by the inclusion of drugstore shampoo/conditioner if it wasn't a spoiler in a month when the other two spoilers are total snoozefests.  I guess it all boils down to me looking at this stuff and thinking, "Really?  *These* are the things you want to emphasize as the best things from the box and the reasons to subscribe/stay subscribed?"  I had unsubscribed after the first spoiler due to financial reasons and planned on resubscribing for November, but I'm not sure I care about this sub any more.


----------



## Sadejane (Oct 3, 2014)

So sad that this box is starting to slide downhill.  The Bobbi Brown is a good sample, but that tiny Estee Lauder? Meh. And the L'oreal (something I can get at Wal-Mart). . .nope, not impressed.   I have to think about it this way. . . $15/month X 12 months = $180.  That's a nice pair of shoes or maybe even a designer bag from Nordstrom Rack.   

I'll see what else is in the box this month, but I'm probably going to cancel as well.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 3, 2014)

I canceled for October, because I was mainly interested in EL, but the actual sample size is too small to justify spending $15 for it.


----------



## candes (Oct 3, 2014)

I can remember getting similar EL samples for free. Our local Macy's would have a benefit/shopping night in Nov. and part of the fun was getting a special bag to trick or treat at the beauty counters. Everyone gave us 1-3 samples (not foils) or more. Mac gave us a custom baggie full of goodies. EL was very generous also. Introduced me to a product I used for years! Now that was fun! Wonder if they do this anymore?

Oh plus, the counters do give out generous free sample mini jars/bottles all the time. Most folks don't know this.

With my shift work, I don't get to Macy's or anywhere as often as I would like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 3, 2014)

I tried calling today to see if they'd leak the other two items in the box but it was a no go. Darn!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry if this it totally obvious...how do I cancel?? Did I sign up at beautybar.com???


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

sarap said:


> Sorry if this it totally obvious...how do I cancel?? Did I sign up at beautybar.com???


Yep!

Just go to the landing page: http://www.beautybar.com/SampleSociety/LandingPage.qs?ref=snb_3_be_unav&amp;icn=B-AdZone-2&amp;ici=112713 

Do your member login and you should be able to find an account page etc. There will be a cancel button there.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks @@MissJexie!!!


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 3, 2014)

@@SaraP - Yes at beautybar.com. It took me a while to figure out where to cancel as well. It was along the left side, down the bottom if I recall.


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 3, 2014)

Just a thought but I've noticed a pattern of butter london polish being sent out about every 3 months...I'm not subscribed, but had thought about it simply based on said pattern.  So you might get something good....


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 3, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> Just a thought but I've noticed a pattern of butter london polish being sent out about every 3 months...I'm not subscribed, but had thought about it simply based on said pattern. So you might get something good....


Love butter London - if that is a spoiler next month I will resubscribe (polish is box cost alone)
That is a great spoiler - they would put that before a lousy shampoo/conditioner sample if they had it!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 3, 2014)

Someone still subscribed needs to read us choice quotes from Allure's booklet this month. :rotfl: I am dying to see what they say about some of these products!


----------



## candes (Oct 4, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Love butter London - if that is a spoiler next month I will resubscribe (polish is box cost alone)
> 
> That is a great spoiler - they would put that before a lousy shampoo/conditioner sample if they had it!


Yeah but didn't they just give their stock away in the mystery boxes?

But imagine having only two surprise items left and getting Loreal shampoo and conditioner as one of them. Talk about being let down in a big way!



Shalott said:


> Someone still subscribed needs to read us choice quotes from Allure's booklet this month. :rotfl: I am dying to see what they say about some of these products!


Well I decided not to cancel since they were so nice in their handling of a couple minor mystery box issues. I will volunteer! Normally I never even look at any inserts, just the goods.


----------



## overthehill (Oct 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Do your member login and you should be able to find an account page etc. There will be a cancel button there.



Though my guess is that it's too late to cancel for Oct.  They usually bill the 1st or 2nd of the month.... good luck!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 4, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Though my guess is that it's too late to cancel for Oct.  They usually bill the 1st or 2nd of the month.... good luck!


Yup, I got charged yesterday!


----------



## Kathryn Carmichael Crain (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm excited for this mascara.  I'm a new Beauty Box subscription addict (order like 6 boxes last week)...keeps me out of stores and actually saves my hubby money in the long run ♡ I'm looking forward to have the opportunity to try brands of products that I never imagined having an opportunity to try. It's a win win. Waiting patiently for my 1st SS to arrive...Very excited!!!!


----------



## Sadejane (Oct 5, 2014)

FYI - I was charged on October 3rd and cancelled today.  The note on my account says that a refund will be applied to my credit card. I thought about it and for $15, there's just nothing in this box that appeals to me.  I hope the last two items are amazing, but it's weird they'd do a spoiler with those L'Oreal samples.  

In my opinion. . .between the products offered on Beautybar and the weight Allure has with the industry, this should be the best box on the market.   Hopefully things will turn around with this box.


----------



## candes (Oct 5, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> FYI - I was charged on October 3rd and cancelled today.  The note on my account says that a refund will be applied to my credit card. I thought about it and for $15, there's just nothing in this box that appeals to me.  I hope the last two items are amazing, but it's weird they'd do a spoiler with those L'Oreal samples.
> 
> In my opinion. . .between the products offered on Beautybar and the weight Allure has with the industry, this should be the best box on the market.   Hopefully things will turn around with this box.


You can still buy the SS box after everyone else gets theirs and spoils the whole thing. Looks like I am the one who gets to jump into the volcano this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 6, 2014)

I noticed the pic of the october box is in our account under orders. The pic is so tiny that I can't figure out what everything is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 6, 2014)

lechatonrose said:


> I noticed the pic of the october box is in our account under orders. The pic is so tiny that I can't figure out what everything is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Go to your "Dashboard" to see all the items


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 6, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Go to your "Dashboard" to see all the items


Is yours already updated for October? My dashboard is still on September.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 6, 2014)

Mine is still September. It looks like it will ship tomorrow so I don't think it will update until then.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 6, 2014)

lechatonrose said:


> Is yours already updated for October? My dashboard is still on September.


I cancelled for this month, but I know that the dashboard displays the products.
If their spoilers are better next month, I may resubscribe. Took my $15 and put it toward a mystery box order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenpans (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep, I've cancelled also, but I canceled my Birchbox as well because after subbing, unsubbing and re-subbing to numerous beauty subscriptions the past two years, I've come to realize the whole beauty subscription box just isn't for me. There's too many cons with these boxes. 

1) To me, if you know what kinds of products work for you, especially in skincare and haircare or you know what makeup brands you love the most, then the subscription box isn't for you because the accumulation of samples that you get from these monthly and quarterly boxes get to be too much and can get in the way. Especially if you're trying to stick to your haircare or skincare routine. You know that every month you receive that skincare sample and decide to try it, it screws up the routine you had going with the products you already buy and use every day that DO work for your skin. Same with hair. It can mess up your skin. And then if you have certain makeup brands or products you use, you start to feel as if you don't need to buy anything at the moment with all of the makeup samples and then that keeps you away from buying what you really want. I am this kind of person, where I already did my experimentation in my 20's and now that I'm in my 30's, I know what works for my skin and hair and what makeup brands to use that I swear by.

2) Also, I've noticed in some of these subs that the brands they sample are from companies I have never, ever seen, read or heard about in any fashion, women's or beauty magazine ever. You never see the product in the department stores or at Sephora or Ulta. They seem to only be sold through their website or through or e-tailer, that may or may not be questionable. You have to ask in this day and age, WHY IS THAT? If I was starting my own beauty brand and it was middle to high-end, I'd surely want it to be sold at a major department store or Sephora. 

3) Now, as for the brands that are reputable, some of these products I've seen are products that the brand had for a few years and are fixing to get rid of in their line to make way for something else or just get rid of altogether. Now, not every brand has been like that, but I have seen this happen with some of the samples and again, it makes you wonder if this is some old stash that the brand had in their warehouse and sold it to the subscription box company for a good price and then this is what we get in these boxes. I'm just wondering because I have looked up some of these products and they are either last year's nail polish collection or either the product or color has disappeared from the brand's line. I'm just saying.

4) Some of these subs don't have profiles for you to fill out so when you get a makeup or skincare/haircare that doesn't work with you, you can feel gipped, especially when you paid for the sample. Now, if it was a free sample, then it would be no big deal because it is FREE. But when you pay for it, you want it to work obviously. 

I have subscribed in the past to Ipsy, Birchbox, Sample Society, Beauty Army, Juven, Wantable-makeup, and both New Beauty Test Tube/QVC-Test Tube.

Now I don't mind getting samples when I have bought something from a department store or Sephora, but those samples are obviously going to be good and also come from a reputable company that you know you'll be able to find the product if you want to buy a full-size later on. 

But this has all made me not want to do the subscription box anymore. The money spent on these boxes, I feel, can be put towards products that you know will work for you or at least will fit your coloring.


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 6, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I cancelled for this month, but I know that the dashboard displays the products.
> 
> If their spoilers are better next month, I may resubscribe. Took my $15 and put it toward a mystery box order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks. I knew that, but I saw this picture  




 and it's driving me crazy trying to make out what everything is. Hopefully my dashboard updates soon.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 6, 2014)

Even though I canceled, I'm still really eager to see what the other 2 items in the box end up being!


----------



## ivfmommy (Oct 6, 2014)

I will be disappointed and will probably cancel if any of the products in this month's box are the same as the mystery box (I bought the big box and I got dups of September stuff)

I do like it better than ipsy but I may switch back because I like more make up than just skincare products


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 6, 2014)

Why isn't BeautyBar updating FB with the other spoilers? They usually post them when the boxes ship, which should be around this time.

Even though I cancelled, I am curious what the other two items are.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 6, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Why isn't BeautyBar updating FB with the other spoilers? They usually post them when the boxes ship, which should be around this time.
> 
> Even though I cancelled, I am curious what the other two items are.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My mom's says hers is shipping tomorrow, so hopefully then!


----------



## EmiB (Oct 6, 2014)

From this tiny photo I can see only four products - the two L'Oreal products and other two things... Very curious too. I hope it is not huge disappointment.


----------



## candes (Oct 6, 2014)

EmiB said:


> From this tiny photo I can see only four products - the two L'Oreal products and other two things... Very curious too. I hope it is not huge disappointment.


I think I see all 6. Maybe? LOL... Is that a lip glioss (or eye pencil, or lip liner) on the far left of the shampoo and conditioner? It is slightly longer than the mascara. There is also a black square box with writing and about 5/8 height of the shampoo/conditioner. And the last is a longer white box about 3/4 the size of the shampoo/conditioner. Is that an EL emblem in the top of the white box? I think it is....
Is that black box Philosophy? Tons of print on it, so fits the mold. Maybe Allure is kissing and making up? But then again, the writing isn't on the bottom like on the Phil box unless this is the back of the box we are seeing. But deluxe samples could be different.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 6, 2014)

@@candes girrrrl you've been eating your Wheaties or carrots!!


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 6, 2014)

@candes I hope you're right! 

 Also, does anyone see the blurry dots at the lower right of the picture? There are 3, and it made me worried that they're giving us a headband or something, but it doesn't make sense that they would photoshop the display head there. Fingers crossed that our dashboards update tomorrow!


----------



## smartinoff (Oct 6, 2014)

lechatonrose said:


> Thanks. I knew that, but I saw this picture
> 
> 
> 
> and it's driving me crazy trying to make out what everything is. Hopefully my dashboard updates soon.


Man that picture is TINY. I blew it up on my touchscreen and I think I can see all 6 things. Shampoo/conditioner, black box with maybe a white box above it, grey tube box and a white box. LOL So basically I can't see anything at all! lol I already unsubbed but if that is philosophy I'm going to be so mad at myself.


----------



## candes (Oct 6, 2014)

lechatonrose said:


> @candes I hope you're right!
> 
> Also, does anyone see the blurry dots at the lower right of the picture? There are 3, and it made me worried that they're giving us a headband or something, but it doesn't make sense that they would photoshop the display head there. Fingers crossed that our dashboards update tomorrow!


You know what? I was looking too close at that, "black box". Looking from a distance, that just may be an eye shadow. That lighter middle section just may be a clear section over the divided makeup. Yes, blown up larger and from a distance, I may see divider lines. Maybe.... LOL....

Ok so I am bored with the rainy day, I enhanced the photo of the black item. Look at it from a few feet away.




No I don't see 3 dots. But doesn't mean they aren't there... LOL...

So maybe this would have mascara, lip stuff, eye shadow, face serum and shampoo/conditioner. If my guess is right, this would be well rounded and just what everyone was griping about not getting in the past.


----------



## smartinoff (Oct 7, 2014)

I see blurry dots below the box in the picture, is that what you mean?


----------



## jenniebravo (Oct 7, 2014)

It looks like hair ties and perfume (my attachment won't post for some reason, but check sample society checkout on mobile and you'll see)


----------



## Erika Landaverde (Oct 7, 2014)

Dont mean to be a creep, but I found this picture someone posted on instagram.


----------



## jenniebravo (Oct 7, 2014)

Yep that's my IG, couldn't get it to post here =^^= this box definitely isn't that exciting, I hope November and December make up for it.


----------



## Erika Landaverde (Oct 7, 2014)

jenniebravo said:


> Yep that's my IG, couldn't get it to post here =^^= this box definitely isn't that exciting, I hope November and December make up for it.


Lol i cut off the IG because i didnt want you to be creeped out lol, yea i thinks im going to cancel if that estee lauder isnt at least half an ounce &gt;_&gt;


----------



## Shalott (Oct 7, 2014)

That box... what was SS thinking...


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 7, 2014)

jenniebravo said:


> Yep that's my IG, couldn't get it to post here =^^= this box definitely isn't that exciting, I hope November and December make up for it.


Where did you find that pic? Where ever it was, I'm so glad you did so I can quit obsessing.

Quite a disappointing month. I'd be happy if it weren't for the spoiler saying it was larger and rtv of $62 posted on the picture. I love hair ties like that, and I've wanted to try bond perfume for years but haven't had the opportunity 



candes said:


> No I don't see 3 dots. But doesn't mean they aren't there... LOL...





smartinoff said:


> I see blurry dots below the box in the picture, is that what you mean?


Yes, those were the dots. 
but it looks like it's just the card  Is it too late to change my mind on the headband?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 7, 2014)

This box is a total bust!


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 7, 2014)

I am so glad I cancelled - what a dissapointment!

Although, I should have guessed that the remaining spoilers were crap since their last BIG spoiler was shampoo/conditioner that can be bought at walmart!

This is one of the worst SS boxes I have ever seen (both old and new SS)


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 7, 2014)

LOL, the last two items are the ones I'm most excited about. I love Emi Jay hair ties. They're comfortable enough to sleep in and nicer than Twistband in my opinion. I've always wanted to try some Bond fragrances and love the bonbon packaging. The rest of the box I will try, but am not thrilled about.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 7, 2014)

panicked said:


> LOL, the last two items are the ones I'm most excited about. I love Emi Jay hair ties. They're comfortable enough to sleep in and nicer than Twistband in my opinion. I've always wanted to try some Bond fragrances and love the bonbon packaging. The rest of the box I will try, but am not thrilled about.


In that case, I'm sure you're glad you didn't rage cancel like a lot of others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 7, 2014)

L'oreal Total Repair shampoo and conditioner $2.58 

Bond no 9 $6.87

emi jay hairties $6

Bobi Brown Smokey Eye Mascara 3ml $16.80

Estee Lauder Enlighten $15.50

$47.75 which is still a really good value for what we pay. I was nice and went with the ulta prices for the shampoo instead of the walmart, and divided the value of the other products to figure the sample value.

That said, it's hard to be excited when we were emailed a spoiler that said the serum alone would have been $62. I'm probably acting spoiled but when they advertised that value and instead give us 1/4th , and still have yet to inform most subscribers, I get disappointed. I hope they make it up to us somehow (larger value october coupon code?) but I doubt it. Maybe EL shipped them the wrong size and they didn't realize until it was too late? I can't believe that they let it get this far.


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm not going to rage-cancel, but man, how utterly underwhelming. This is one of those areas where I wish they still had some variations, or a profile that actually meant something. I just cut eight inches of hair off into a nice neat little bob, and I have enough mascara to float a battleship!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 7, 2014)

I won't rage cancel either, but yawn! I will use everything so it is worth the $15, just not exciting. I am hopeful that November and December will be awesome!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2014)

I know many of you are pissed or disaapointed but I'm thrilled.

However, I'd rather have a box items I'll use, and I'll use every single item in this box. I agree it's not the most exciting box, but I'm most excited about hair ties! I prepared myself for perfume, but I like perfume samples because I don't wear the same thing everyday.


----------



## Katie McBee (Oct 7, 2014)

I won't lie, I was really relieved this morning to see the rest of the items only reinforced my decision to cancel. Fingers crossed November spoilers entice me to come back, especially after my very disappointing ipsy bag for October!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, the perfume sample is a decent one.... Bond is a spendy company. I don't care for many of the scents, but it's a nice company to sample. (I prefer their candles; still very spendy, but cheaper than the perfume and you can use the melted wax to scent yourself.) 

But yea.... boring. And when you factor in SizeGate, it's even worse.

And let me tell you, I agree with @lechatonrose ; if it weren't for ya'll I would have no idea I wasn't getting the $62 Estee Lauder.

Why oh why didn't they send an email??? Not everyone does Facebook! I go on so little that I can never remember my password and  always have to reset it. 

There are going to be a lot of pissed off people.


----------



## smartinoff (Oct 7, 2014)

I am happy I canceled. My hair is like 5 inches long. lol I hope everyone likes their boxes though, it does seem like a practical box. I agree that they should have emailed people about the estee lauder. I think that's why I like subs like this one because every once in a while you get a product that is extremely decadent that you might never buy for yourself.


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 7, 2014)

I am disappointed, not sure if I will keep this subscription. I don't use perfume and my hair is too short for hair ties. Will use the shampoo, but not excited got the same samples on clearance at Target (may have been old packaging, but same stuff). Never  tried Bobbi Brown mascara, so excited for that and Estee Lauder. It seems they send perfume every month.


----------



## ivfmommy (Oct 7, 2014)

thanks for the update.  I will toss the shampoo/conditioner into my swap stash as I have difficult hair and only use DevaCurl products...but I am looking forward to trying the  rest.  glad nothing is from my mystery box that I bought!!  Hope November and December are great though...I am planning to cancel in January.


----------



## britty (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm with the majority (I think) and am also glad I cancelled this month.  There's just nothing there to be desired (since they stiffed us on the size of the original EL size) and I really really don't like getting hair ties in subscription boxes, seriously I can get a huge package of them at the dollar store for $1... That's just one of those "filler items" that I think is unacceptable if going toward the value of any box.  Because to me a hair tie is a hair tie is a hair tie, no matter what brand or value they put on them they are all the same.


----------



## anonymous_lee (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a one of those very small samples of the Estee Lauder product and that stuff is amazing, was very excited to see the value was $62 and was disappointed that it was an error.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... I don't care at all for the shampoo &amp; condintioner, at least give us something we can't just get a sample from a magazine. I love hair ties since I am always losing mine all the time everywhere around the house/car (same goes for bobbypins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Anyway, don't really know if I will want to keep my subscription going.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 7, 2014)

This actually isn't a bad box.  I'm still glad I canceled, but if I hadn't I would have used most of this.  I hope November spoilers are more exciting.


----------



## atomic (Oct 7, 2014)

I actually don't think the box itself is bad. The hair ties, mascara, and EL are all really useful to me. Yeah, there's not a full size eye cream or expensive nail polish, but I don't expect that every month. I'm annoyed with how they handled messing up the size of the EL. Mistakes happen, but saying it's half the size they originally said is a lie - it's not even close to that.

Overall, I'm glad I'm still getting this box.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 7, 2014)

Someone might have to explain to Granny what a hair tie is... is it the elastic things you use for braids or pony tails? So we're basically getting glorified rubber bands? That should have been one of several freebies they threw in to make up for the Estee Lauder balls-up, not one of the actual items. Sheesh.

Glad I cancelled my second box, but I"ll probably keep this one til the end of the year. After that, I'm going to wait for spoilers to decide if it's worth it that month.


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm also glad I canceled this month, but my finger is riiiiiiiight on the trigger to jump back in for November.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2014)

I usually get my box next day, or one day after it ships. I can post pics tomorrow or Thursday, but it sounds like no one cares anyway.

I still love you SS!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd love to see pictures when your box arrives, @@Bizgirlva , thank you!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 7, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I usually get my box next day, or one day after it ships. I can post pics tomorrow or Thursday, but it sounds like no one cares anyway.
> 
> I still love you SS!


I would still love to see pics!  I'm really curious how big the EL sample actually is.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 7, 2014)

Have any of you used the Restorsea from last month and seen any results?  I've been using it daily since I got it, maybe 3 weeks, and haven't seen an ounce of difference in my under eye area &lt;_&lt; I don't have much in the way of dark circles but I'm starting to see some fine lines.  And on that note, any recommendations for a nice eye cream that won't break the bank?


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 7, 2014)

I love dremu airbrush eye cream-- I've tried soooo many eye products &amp; this is the first product that I see a MAJOR difference-- takes away puffiness, does wonders for dark eyes &amp; helps with fine lines &amp; crows feet. It's $68 for a jar-- they say it's a 45 day supply but I use it twice a day &amp; a jar lasts me almost 3 months. Also, dermstore sells it so I can usually get a 20% off coupon.


----------



## JenTX (Oct 7, 2014)

So glad I canceled! Here's hoping for better, truthful spoilers next month.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 7, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Someone might have to explain to Granny what a hair tie is... is it the elastic things you use for braids or pony tails? So we're basically getting glorified rubber bands?


Instead of a rubber band covered in fabric, it's a wide, flat piece of shiny elastic that's tied in a knot on one end. They are supposed to be superior to old school hair ties because they don't leave a dent in your hair when removed, they're more comfortable, look like you tied your hair with a ribbon instead of a simple elastic, and some like to wear them on their wrists. They suggest that they not be washed, but when they look wrinkled and stretched out when I remove them, I just run them under water and lay flat to dry, and they go back to their original shape.

They do indeed exist everywhere and in every price range from Nordstrom to Dollar Tree, but I've had way better luck with the more expensive versions. Emi Jay is my favorite, then Twistband, then Goody, then Sephora. The Goody ones really stretched out quickly and were a bit narrow, and the Sephora version is too small of a piece of elastic for all my hair. Also, the more expensive versions typically use wider, higher quality elastic, which I think looks nicer.

Also, Emi Jay was created by two [SIZE=14.4444446563721px]entrepreneurial [/SIZE]teenage girls, everything is hand dyed and handmade in the USA, and they donate 20% of their profits to charity, so I prefer to support them over faceless corporate entities like Goody. If they're something you won't use, I bet that most nieces and younger siblings would squee if you passed them along!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 7, 2014)

@  Thank you so much for that explanation, and especially the head's up about the squee factor!

I am subscribed to these boxes in large part because my nieces are getting to the age where it's hard to stuff their Christmas stockings, and I'm tickled to know I will have an especially "cool" thing.

Mind you, they're all getting bubbles, jacks and jump-ropes, too, and Auntie is gonna show 'em how to Double Dutch. (Because nothing says Christmas like taking Auntie to the ER, right???)


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 8, 2014)

I actually like this box! Call me crazy, but I love those shampoo and conditioner samples. They're one less thing I have to buy when traveling, and I've found some really great things through them. Bond No. 9 is an extremely high end perfume brand that is only sold at high end stores like Nordstrom and the like. Their stuff is fantastic. They don't smell like every other perfume.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok it's finally here.

Here's the whole box

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]

[/SIZE]

Mascara: .1 oz

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]
[/SIZE]

The much anticipated EL serum is .24 oz







Much hated (but I love them) Shampoo and Conditioner 1.7 oz each:




Hair ties (probably my favorite, they're substantial and much bigger than sephora brand, in black, brown and navy:




And the perfume .057 oz in Chelsea Flowers:






Enjoy!


----------



## EmiB (Oct 8, 2014)

So the EL serum is the size like the one GWP.


----------



## EmiB (Oct 8, 2014)

How is the perfume?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 8, 2014)

I probably wouldn't have been too angry with this if I had gotten it, but I'm not regretting canceling, either.  Most of the samples would've sat around for ages while I was going through other stuff in my stash.

Won't be rejoining, though -- canceling most subs to get together a car payment (normally I'd plan for such things but my car just died unexpectedly on Friday and I had to sell it to a junk car guy; only got $200 -- it was that bad).  I'll live vicariously through all the photos posted here.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 8, 2014)

OH please God let me get Chelsea Flowers. It's my favorite of theirs!


----------



## fabgirl (Oct 8, 2014)

I wish I had gotten Chelsea Flowers... got Highline. Yikes, it's not for me. And the shampoo contains sulfates which are no good for keratined hair. Oh well, I'm happy enough with the other items.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 8, 2014)

It wouldn't be as bad if it weren't for the announcement of the wrong size and the fact that they sent no email to clear it up. I don't really regret canceling though. 

Am I the only person who thought the perfume was a tampon at first because of the packaging it's it?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 8, 2014)

The perfume smells mostly of hyacinth to me. Definitely a floral, and I don't get any of the other notes listed ( peony and magnolia among others, IIRC)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 8, 2014)

I love the perfume! I only wish the price was more obtainable!

I'm terrible at describing scents: it's a spicy floral to me. If that makes any sense?


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Oct 9, 2014)

I haven't tried anything in my box yet. Personally, I'd be ok with this box if they didn't advertised that the size of EL would  be bigger. I can deal with small samples if they're a good brand (and I've always wanted to try EL) but the advertisement set such high hopes for me.

One thing that's sad is .. biggest samples in the box are the L'Oreal Shampoo and Conditioner &gt;.&lt; I mean, really, I will use it, but what part of that is exciting?

I don't mind the hair ties because I'm using this kind anyway, I just wish they aren't the plain colors. Something more colorful (like fall or Halloween appropriate) would have been better!

In conclusion, I will still keep my subscription since I can use everything in this box, plus some higher brands. But I do expect more than this tiny samples (and shampoo and conditioner) for $15


----------



## Mistimoop (Oct 9, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I love the perfume! I only wish the price was more obtainable!
> 
> I'm terrible at describing scents: it's a spicy floral to me. If that makes any sense?


I got the Chinatown scent. Definitely not something I would typically wear but after I spritzed and it settled down, I loved it.!! THEN I read the description on the card about the price...lol  Time to find a sugar daddy!! I'm happy with the box overall and I think the EL is a decent size - larger than I was anticipating.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 9, 2014)

If you like the perfume or wanted to try it Nordstroms has it as a pick in the samples section. You can choose it and two more with any beauty purchase.


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't hate my box but...meh. Just meh. I love me some Bond No. 9, but Walmart trial aisle shampoo and Mascara Again doesn't do it for me!


----------



## CSCS2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I got Chinatown as well and was a bit apprehensive but I LOVE it! Warm, kind of sweet (like a peach) and spicy. It's amazing!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 9, 2014)

Chinatown is their most famous scent, and caused a stir when it came out. It's a love hate thing with most people. Reminds me of Angel in that regard.

I didn't like it at first, but have come to enjoy it. And the bottle is so pretty.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 9, 2014)

I got Chinatown and it reminds me of EL Cinnabar. The shampoo and conditioner went straight to my CS stash. I have an abundance of fine, shiny, healthy, very slippery hair. I have no need of products for damaged hair, I would look like a greaseball!  I do love the hair ties, have my hair up in  a pony bun and thee tie is not sliding off (so far)


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 9, 2014)

I think I'm going to cancel after an email they sent. Yes, it's the same one they always send, but after the size issue I feel like they should have changed the wording a bit. Yes I'm stuck on the size issue. It blows my mind that they're acting like nothing is wrong.



> Dear Sample Society Member,
> 
> Loving this month's box? (We thought so). As part of your box, you received a $10 gift code to BeautyBar.com. Be sure to visit the site and redeem it on any $50 purchase - luxury makeup, skin care, fragrance, you name it.


No, no I do not love this month's box. Maybe I would if the spoilers were truthful, or at least acknowledged the mix up on more than facebook (when you originally mass emailed the spoiler having a value of $62), but I'm glad you're so confident that we'll all love this box anyway.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 10, 2014)

Just caught up with this thread and saw the final 2 spoilers. Glad I cancelled after I saw the 3rd spoiler, there just isn't anything very exciting for me in this box. I'll be watching for next months spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 10, 2014)

lechatonrose said:


> I think I'm going to cancel after an email they sent. Yes, it's the same one they always send, but after the size issue I feel like they should have changed the wording a bit. Yes I'm stuck on the size issue. It blows my mind that they're acting like nothing is wrong.
> 
> No, no I do not love this month's box. Maybe I would if the spoilers were truthful, or at least acknowledged the mix up on more than facebook (when you originally mass emailed the spoiler having a value of $62), but I'm glad you're so confident that we'll all love this box anyway.


No kidding!  You would think they could at least come up with a little better promo code to make up for the "mix up", like maybe $15 off or something?  October is turning out to be kind of a lousy box month, for me anyway!


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 10, 2014)

They're acting like there are no negative comments/feedback at all (completely ignoring anything negative on their FB page) and as if their "bonus" conditioner will fix everything!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2014)

OKay, so I got my box today and...it's another September box. I mean, another eye cream, okay, but, what the heck?!


----------



## candes (Oct 10, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> OKay, so I got my box today and...it's another September box. I mean, another eye cream, okay, but, what the heck?!


Whoa is that a screw up or what? I wouldn't want another eye cream . Are you gonna say anything, or will you consider yourself fortunate?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 10, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> OKay, so I got my box today and...it's another September box. I mean, another eye cream, okay, but, what the heck?!


WTH???

I wonder if they had a huge staff turnover, or a new person managing all this who has screwed it all up so badly??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2014)

candes said:


> Whoa is that a screw up or what? I wouldn't want another eye cream . Are you gonna say anything, or will you consider yourself fortunate?


I already emailed them. I like the eye cream (it hasn't made any miracles happen but I do like the way it feels, and I"m all for hoarding eye creams) and the Alterna, but ugh, send me my October box.  And then I'll cancel, because the last couple of months have been just okay for me and I can think of better ways to spend $17, honestly.


----------



## sunimunni (Oct 10, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> OKay, so I got my box today and...it's another September box. I mean, another eye cream, okay, but, what the heck?!


It seems like a lot of customers have the same problem! I would have actually been happy to receive the September box instead. The October one is of Ipsy's standard.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 10, 2014)

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px] I hope they don't make you send this one back. [/SIZE]Isn't this the company that made someone send a duplicate box she got back, instead of letting her keep it?

I thought that was so tacky. It was their mistake, and she was honest enough to tell them about it. Lousy customer service.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 10, 2014)

Ipsy doesn't send samples of $300 perfume.  

Or Estee Lauder or Bobbi Brown....

Never got hair ties from Ipsy either....Birchbox...sure.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> [SIZE=14.3999996185303px] I hope they don't make you send this one back. [/SIZE]Isn't this the company that made someone send a duplicate box she got back, instead of letting her keep it?
> 
> I thought that was so tacky. It was their mistake, and she was honest enough to tell them about it. Lousy customer service.


A company can't make you send something back if sending it out was their mistake! Especially since cosmetic items are not supposed to be resold once returned, for safety reasons. I will not be sending it back.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2014)

sunimunni said:


> It seems like a lot of customers have the same problem! I would have actually been happy to receive the September box instead. The October one is of Ipsy's standard.


There are a few thigns in the October box I'd like to try. At any rate, a duplicate box is just not exciting for me unless it was something amazing. Now I have yet another box of those god forsaken tanning towels to get rid of, and another perfume sample I don't like, lol. Hope my Secret Santee likes those things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candes (Oct 10, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> I hope they don't make you send this one back. Isn't this the company that made someone send a duplicate box she got back, instead of letting her keep it?
> 
> I thought that was so tacky. It was their mistake, and she was honest enough to tell them about it. Lousy customer service.


They didn't make me send back my mystery box A. I sort of felt bad, but come to think of it, I would have felt worse having to go to the post office. Actually I would have been p/o.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2014)

On the plus side, they already got back to me (only 10 minutes after my email) and are sending out my October box, and told me to keep the September one. So, good for them on that!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 10, 2014)

Yea, I agree that SS sends higher quality items overall.

I don't mind drugstore stuff at all, but I'd prefer drugstore makeup over drugstore hair stuff, only because I just don't like getting shampoo in my boxes, period.

But if I'm going to get drugstore shampoo, gimme some Pantene!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 10, 2014)

For some reason I thought someone got two boxes last month, or in August and was asked to return one of them.

Or perhaps I haven't had enough Red Bull yet this morning!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 10, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> On the plus side, they already got back to me (only 10 minutes after my email) and are sending out my October box, and told me to keep the September one. So, good for them on that!


Looks like I got a second September box, too.  I just sent them an email, so we will see how they handle the situation!  I hope they just send the new box, it will be a pain to have to return the other!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 10, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Looks like I got a second September box, too.  I just sent them an email, so we will see how they handle the situation!  I hope they just send the new box, it will be a pain to have to return the other!


Same with me, another September box. I called and the guy told me there were some left over September boxes at the shipping warehouse that got sent out by mistake. He said I could keep it and sent me an email order confirmation for the October box which he said would arrive by next Wednesday. I am happy with getting an extra September box.

2 months ago they set me 3 boxes and they all had the same UPS tracking number on them. Someone in there shipping printed 3 identical labels.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 10, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Same with me, another September box. I called and the guy told me there were some left over September boxes at the shipping warehouse that got sent out by mistake. He said I could keep it and sent me an email order confirmation for the October box which he said would arrive by next Wednesday. I am happy with getting an extra September box.
> 
> 2 months ago they set me 3 boxes and they all had the same UPS tracking number on them. Someone in there shipping printed 3 identical labels.


Yep, I get to keep mine too!  Funny, the multiple box thing has happened to me twice now with Boxycharm.  Not that I am complaining, but these shipping departments...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 10, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Yep, I get to keep mine too! Funny, the multiple box thing has happened to me twice now with Boxycharm. Not that I am complaining, but these shipping departments...


Yes, it is crazy. When the UPS guy came to my door with the 3 boxes, he started scanning them and said wait a minute theses are all duplicates. I felt quilty about keeping them so I called them and the girl wanted to send me shipping labels to return them. I ended up telling her to charge me for them and I gave them as gifts. Next time I will keep my mouth shut, LOL. Just kidding, I would probably feel bad doing that.


----------



## candes (Oct 10, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> For some reason I thought someone got two boxes last month, or in August and was asked to return one of them.
> 
> Or perhaps I haven't had enough Red Bull yet this morning!


Dunno, but if this happens to me ever, I will tell them to pay me for my time and gas to mail something back. Let alone the postage. And My time is not cheap. Lol....

Not home yet, but I will see when I get there what box I got. I do want my Estee Lader, so it better be Octobers.


----------



## candes (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh gosh...... How many of those did they send out? I got a September box myself! Groan.....

Do you know that I already have 7 of the pore perfection already? This makes 8!

Edited to add.... Got email response already and a new order has been generated. It better not be September again or any other month. But with the way Allure has been messing up, I am not all that convinced that the new box will be uncomplicated.

They certainly have been messing up royally, huh?

Oh and it looks like us folks that got our boxes later than the others were involved in the mixup.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 11, 2014)

Aww wish they had sent me september's. This was my first month.


----------



## candes (Oct 11, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Aww wish they had sent me september's. This was my first month.


Yeah it was a good box to anticipate getting. But you really didn't miss out by not getting the eye cream. It did nothing for me and may have actually created skin issues.

But yeah you would have ended up with two boxes. Me I am swamped on boxes so getting two will just crap up my dresser/drawers even more. LOL.... I already filed my first box away. I hope my daughter visits soon.... I am making goody bags for some co-workers from my warehouse sale boxes. I love giving stuff away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## splash79 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm normally not a fan of the elastic hair ties that are all the rage now.  I have a shoulder length bob of very fine hair, but I have a ton of it.  My go-to's are Goody Ouchless heavy duty elastics, because those are the only ones that won't slide out of my hair and take awhile to break.  I got some other tied hair things in a Birchbox and tried them out before I cut off 9 inches and they refused to stay in my hair and were completely stretched out after about 3 uses.  I'm trying out the Emi Jay ones now and they feel a bit more heavy duty, but we shall see.

I don't mind the shampoo and condition, other than I wish it wasn't drugstore.  I also don't mind the size of the Estee Lauder, but it was a huge mistake on their part to give the impression that it was going to be full sized.

I don't know if I think this particular box was worth $15. I'm fine with sample sizes, rather than full sized, at that price, as long as the samples are from high end brands.  That's why I signed up for this box.


----------



## candes (Oct 11, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I don't know if I think this particular box was worth $15. I'm fine with sample sizes, rather than full sized, at that price, as long as the samples are from high end brands.  That's why I signed up for this box.


Well, for $6 more I can get some full sized items that are a bit more high end with glossybox. I am having a rough time deciding. Oh what to do....


----------



## SaraP (Oct 11, 2014)

I really like GB, but and it's a big BUT...You have to unsub prior to the 15th the month before you want to cancel. For example if you want to end in Nov. you have to cancel  by Oct. 15 and no one even has their Oct. box by the 15th. 

I'm on a year sub at $11 per month and it's totally worth that. I don't think I will ever go month to month with them because of the ridiculous cancellation policy.  

*also you can get the box for $18.25 with ebates


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 11, 2014)

candes said:


> Well, for $6 more I can get some full sized items that are a bit more high end with glossybox. I am having a rough time deciding. Oh what to do....


I will wait to see what sub box deals are available during cyber Monday - from what I've heard there are great deals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
After canceling several boxes in the last months I currently have Ipsy and Graze - I will probably resubscribe to ELF for the November/December box but their last box wasn't anything I could use.

SS has to have a great (truthful) spoiler to get me back (Butter London would be great)


----------



## Weebs (Oct 13, 2014)

When I saw the spoilers, I thought this would be an ok box.  Then I received it today.  What a total disappointment.  The perfume (Bond No. 9) smells ucky (and I like getting perfume samples!), the Estee Lauder thing is really small (and I totally need this for my melasma but would like enough to see if it would actually work or not), the Shampoo and Conditioner are a no go (I highlight and color my hair), and the hair ties are almost worthless (I MIGHT wear them as a bracelet - my hair is too short for ponytails).  Sigh.  I hope we have better luck next month!


----------



## gingerneko (Oct 13, 2014)

I wish there had been a Bond sample I could actually use in this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candes (Oct 14, 2014)

My new Oct box is arriving a day early ( today actually).


----------



## noireyna (Oct 14, 2014)

my favorite thing in the box is the bond no. 9 perfume. It was wrapped up all pretty but when I opened it, it was a little less than half full. it doesn't smell like it leaked or anything. pretty bummed about that. I do love the shampoo/conditioner, I can throw it in my gym bag. I have so many mascara's from my sub boxes but I'm totally okay with that lol. the cream is worth a try but I normally don't notice a difference when it comes to those things. and the hair ties are just kinda there...meh


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh,that Bon Bon should be full! I've gotten over a dozen of them in the last few years and have never had one half empty like that. That's a shame. 

Vials do evaporate over time and it makes me wonder if Bond unloaded a bunch of old stock??


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 14, 2014)

I love that Bond perfume! It smells so good! I am still hoping next month is a much better box! This one was ok, the perfume was the highlight for me. I am happy to try the mascara and the EL. The hair ties seen to be holding my very thick, slippery hair better than anything else I have ever tried, so I am happy about that! The shampoo/conditioner are still a disappointment, but I will use them so not a total bust.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 14, 2014)

I got my October box today (I was one who got a 2nd September box at first) and here are my thoughts:

Bond - I got High Line, and I don't care for it. I like getting perfume samples, but I don't usually do well with things that have that typical perfumey floral smell, and to me, this does!  I think Chinatown would have been more up my alley, but it was nice to try a fragrance by them. Glad I don't love it, because I'd never spend that much on perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Estee Lauder - I love serums and this one sounds nice. The sample size really is pretty good, even though many were disappointed expecting a full size.

Shampoo and Conditioner: Just used this in the shower, my hair feels nice. I am not over the moon about getting these, but I am not upset, either.

Emi-Jay ties - My hair is currently too short to pull back, but I am most likely growing it out, and I don't use regular elastics, so happy with these!

Bobbi Brown mascara - Eh. I have so much mascara thta it's hard to get excited about this. I might pass it along to someone, or I'll try it eventually.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Overall, not a bad box, but I did decide to cancel. I just feel like it's not offering me the excitement I want...I should probably stick with Birchbox, Boxycharm, and the occasional memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candes (Oct 15, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I got my October box today (I was one who got a 2nd September box at first) and here are my thoughts:
> 
> Bond - I got High Line, and I don't care for it. I like getting perfume samples, but I don't usually do well with things that have that typical perfumey floral smell, and to me, this does!  I think Chinatown would have been more up my alley, but it was nice to try a fragrance by them. Glad I don't love it, because I'd never spend that much on perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


My replacement box arrived today also, and I can agree with your sentiments 100%. I got the high line also, and don't like it at all. Besides the EL, everything in that box will sit unused. If I got this box only, I would have been deeply concerned about the value. Dunno why I am saying this since my extra Sept box is sitting unused. But I feel like I got some added value. I guess.... LOL....

I suppose what this last statement means is that I would never purchase anything from my Sept box, which is a rare event for me. As much as people harp on "Blush", I buy more products from their bozes than any other.

If I wasn't looking at the EL right now, I would swear I was looking at a Walmart box. Maybe even worse...

Glossybox is looking pretty darn good to me right now. Tobygirl suggested waiting for the black monday sales, and this sounds good.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 15, 2014)

candes said:


> If I wasn't looking at the EL right now, I would swear I was looking at a Walmart box. Maybe even worse...


LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got more out of my $5 walmart box than I ever would have out of this crap!


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 15, 2014)

I am stuck with this box for one more month - but I don't think I will be renewing - bought a 3 month sub and that will be end of this one for  me...

Glossy I have loved - but once that expires in Nov I'm not sure either unless there is a fab black friday deal.


----------



## candes (Oct 15, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got more out of my $5 walmart box than I ever would have out of this crap!


LOL.... You know that high line perfume was god awful! I am not kidding you! LOL... Maybe it really was old stock, thus why it smells on par with bug spray? LOL...

I know folks will throw fancy names around and say but walmart doesn't give you those... But do names matter when the items are not appretiated? Road tar, bug spray, sandwich bag twisties, and drain cleaner? Ok I was trying to be funny... But those items would actually be more useful.... LOL....


----------



## ivfmommy (Oct 16, 2014)

I was so excited to open my October box wehn I got home from vacation last night and was so sad when it was a repeat september box!  I emailed customer care today and they are shipping the right box for monday but yeah I was bummed.  I do love the porefection though so this was a bonus. 

glad customer service was easy to deal with


----------



## EmiB (Oct 16, 2014)

So I got my box the other day and I decided to try my perfume sample this morning (Chinatown). For a such expensive perfume I'm not really impressed. First, the smell is nothing amazing and second barely lasted for couple hours. The shampoo, conditioner and EL are pretty small sizes. Hair ties not really my thing in subscription boxes. I hope the mascara is good.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't think there's a November thread up, but I just saw this in an Allure email:



Spoiler






> The October box from Allure's beauty-sampling program is out, and people are going crazy for the Estée Lauder, Bobbi Brown, Bond No. 9, L'Oréal Paris, and Emi-Jay samples stuffed inside. Sign up now and you'll get the *November box! (Two words: Malin + Goetz...)*


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 16, 2014)

Hmmm.....something to keep an eye on.  We got the Malin &amp; Goetz lip balm in glossybox recently.  I have been saving it for the cooler months.  If its something else, I may sign up again just to see what else this brand is up to.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 16, 2014)

panicked said:


> I don't think there's a November thread up, but I just saw this in an Allure email:


Thanks for sharing - not exciting enough to sign back up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Oct 16, 2014)

I hated the lip M&amp;G product, it felt like Vaseline, until I got really sick and my lips were so chapped they started splitting. I used this and it was sooo helpful! I also have tried the M&amp;G moisturizer, it was nice lightweight and absorb quickly. Also it's fragrance free, which I love.


----------



## britty (Oct 16, 2014)

I wish I could stay strong and say I wasn't going to sign back up, but I probably will... I really do enjoy SS. They just were not on their game in October.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 16, 2014)

I started a new topic for November.  My first attempt!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 16, 2014)

sarap said:


> I hated the lip M&amp;G product, it felt like Vaseline, until I got really sick and my lips were so chapped they started splitting. I used this and it was sooo helpful! I also have tried the M&amp;G moisturizer, it was nice lightweight and absorb quickly. Also it's fragrance free, which I love.


I got it somewhere else (Glosybox?).  Loved it -- it really helped with lips that had been damaged from a reaction to some other product (something with SPF, I forget what exactly).  I was sad to run out but I'm unlikely to resubscribe to SS just to get it.  I think Birchbox sells it and I have a lot of points accumulated.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 16, 2014)

I received 2 of the Mojito lip products from glossybox and a few of the moisturizers in a old box sale from SS.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 16, 2014)

M+G peppermint shower gel has been on my wishlist for a while. Actually, I could use some more shower gel anyway. Here's hoping!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 17, 2014)

I have been using the M+G lip stuff for about a year.  It is the only lip product that keeps my lips from getting dry and cracking in the winter.  It does have a really thick consistency but I only use it at night so it doesn't bother me.  I would love another tube of it.  It's the only M+G product I've tried though, so I am definitely open to trying something else.


----------



## Shelly Bean (Oct 18, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that they moved the comments for Septembers box to the section of the photos of Octobers box on Facebook pushing all of the negative comments down?  I'm disappointed in how they have chosen to handle the EL size "miscommunication" and then doing this.  I've always thought highly of Beauty Bar, but their choices in handling this situation creates trust issues for me.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 20, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I have been using the M+G lip stuff for about a year. It is the only lip product that keeps my lips from getting dry and cracking in the winter. It does have a really thick consistency but I only use it at night so it doesn't bother me. I would love another tube of it. It's the only M+G product I've tried though, so I am definitely open to trying something else.


It actually really works for me, too.  I had used the Coola (?) SPF stuff from the Birchbox LE Mermaid box for a couple of weeks, thinking SPF for the lips would be a good thing.  And it really messed up my lips, made them all dry and peeling and gross.  I guess I was allergic or something.  So I tried the M+G and it healed them right up.  I was sorry to run out of that.  But I will probably just get more with BB points, rather than signing up for Sample Society again (especially since we don't know what specific M+G product is in the box).


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 20, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> It actually really works for me, too.  I had used the Coola (?) SPF stuff from the Birchbox LE Mermaid box for a couple of weeks, thinking SPF for the lips would be a good thing.  And it really messed up my lips, made them all dry and peeling and gross.  I guess I was allergic or something.  So I tried the M+G and it healed them right up.  I was sorry to run out of that.  But I will probably just get more with BB points, rather than signing up for Sample Society again (especially since we don't know what specific M+G product is in the box).


I feel your pain!  I used a Maybelline Baby Lips balm with sunscreen while on vacation a few months ago and after 1 day of use my lips were bright red, swollen, and peeling.  It was so painful.  I can use Jack Black balm with sunscreen with no problem but that Baby Lips tore my lips up!


----------



## ivfmommy (Oct 20, 2014)

Sad...just cancelled my sub. Just not happy with the lack of color...I much prefer makeup to skin and hair care


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 21, 2014)

I went ahead and cancelled my other box, too.

The way they handled the Estee Lauder sizing mistake really irked me. "Slightly" smaller, jeezus.

Plus, the responses I got to my emails were just ridiculous. One of them even said I shouldn't believe everything I saw on the internet! WTF? Another said the shampoo and conditioner were add-ons to make up for it. Oh, so we would have only gotten 4 items of the EL cream had been 30 mls? Dolts. 

I know full well I'll probably resub, ( have been wanting to try the M&amp;G lip balm, so if that's what it is, I will for sure) but it was kind of satisfying to to reply to their obviously b*llsh*t emails with a cancellation request.


----------



## EmiB (Oct 21, 2014)

I cancelled my box too and I wrote lengthy comment of why. I hope they will get the message.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 21, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> I went ahead and cancelled my other box, too.
> 
> The way they handled the Estee Lauder sizing mistake really irked me. "Slightly" smaller, jeezus.
> 
> ...


So far, their behavior and teaser does not sway me to resubscribe


----------



## SaraP (Oct 21, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Plus, the responses I got to my emails were just ridiculous.* One of them even said I shouldn't believe everything I saw on the internet! WTF?* Another said the shampoo and conditioner were add-ons to make up for it. Oh, so we would have only gotten 4 items of the EL cream had been 30 mls? Dolts.
> 
> Are you kidding me!?!?! More like you shouldn't believe anything WE say! That really p's me off!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 24, 2014)

sarap said:


> JolieFleurs said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, the responses I got to my emails were just ridiculous.* One of them even said I shouldn't believe everything I saw on the internet! WTF?* Another said the shampoo and conditioner were add-ons to make up for it. Oh, so we would have only gotten 4 items of the EL cream had been 30 mls? Dolts.
> ...


THAT 'intern' ought to recuse themselves from their position... to retake their public relations/marketing 101.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 24, 2014)

On their FB:

Who's ready for a November #SampleSociety Spoiler? Here's a clue... every Nov. box will include a deluxe-size sample of this brand, below! If we receive 75 comments, we'll share the exact product

We have to beg them for a spoiler - seriously!?


----------



## SaraP (Oct 25, 2014)

Did they ever reveal?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 25, 2014)

@@SaraP, they did; it's a body wash. I think a picture is upthread a bit In the November thread!


----------

